# 6 Axel Loco on 22 radius turn!?



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

Sry to ask this question but what are the min's for HO turns and turnouts for 6 axle engines and long cars? i was wondering if they will work on 22 radius and #4 turnouts?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Athearns can do it and not skip a beat, they just look a bit out of sorts when they do.


----------



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Athearns can do it and not skip a beat, they just look a bit out of sorts when they do.


What about atlas? (Im gonna be using code 83 if that matters)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have older ones that can but the tendency nowadays is to make them to run a min. 22" radius so you'd have to check their site out.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Too-Many-Hobbies said:


> Sry to ask this question but what are the min's for HO turns and turnouts for 6 axle engines and long cars? i was wondering if they will work on 22 radius and #4 turnouts?


 Yea, my Athearn SD-60 and SD-70 run on 18 degrees just fine. All turns are #4 on my set up. The only thing I have a problem with is 89 foot flat cars, even on SOME 22 degree turns. 

My Broadway Limited SD-45 though, will NOT go thru 18 degree turns without trying to derail. 

Food for thought.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The 22" radius turns should be fine, But I would recommend using #6 turnouts instead of #4 if possible. And stay far away from Atlas' Snap Switches! Those are worthless junk heaps! The #4 Custom Line turnouts are much better.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dozer said:


> Yea, my Athearn SD-60 and SD-70 run on 18 degrees just fine. All turns are #4 on my set up. The only thing I have a problem with is 89 foot flat cars, even on SOME 22 degree turns.
> 
> My Broadway Limited SD-45 though, will NOT go thru 18 degree turns without trying to derail.
> 
> Food for thought.


really... you run 6 axles on 18 degree turns... wow. I had no idea that could be done successfully. I have been really hesitant to purchase a 6 axle because of having 18 degree turns. Maybe I'll give it the "Ole College Try".


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

bradimous1 said:


> really... you run 6 axles on 18 degree turns... wow. I had no idea that could be done successfully. I have been really hesitant to purchase a 6 axle because of having 18 degree turns. Maybe I'll give it the "Ole College Try".


I have a Mehano 6 axle SD 40-2 that can run on a 15 degree. It does have the coupler mounted to the truck though. Also looks odd due to the hang over. The Athern blue Boxes can handle 18s. The main issue I run into is cars longer than 55".


----------



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

All of my Kato 6 axle loco's run on 18" radius track no prob.


----------



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> The 22" radius turns should be fine, But I would recommend using #6 turnouts instead of #4 if possible. And stay far away from Atlas' Snap Switches! Those are worthless junk heaps! The #4 Custom Line turnouts are much better.


I understand what you mean! I used those on my last layout, what a waist! but i know for a fact some of my container cars don't work on 18 radius so i guess it's a matter of if i can go 22", here is a pic of a loco i might buy, i guess the question is will it run on 22" no problem? And can you tell me more about these alternative turnout’s you know of? Where do u buy them? Are the electric? Who makes them? Do I have to get me online? Is there a huge black box attached to them? thanks hwell:


----------



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

Too-Many-Hobbies said:


> I understand what you mean! I used those on my last layout, what a waist! but i know for a fact some of my container cars don't work on 18 radius so i guess it's a matter of if i can go 22", here is a pic of a loco i might buy, i guess the question is will it run on 22" no problem? And can you tell me more about these alternative turnout’s you know of? Where do u buy them? Are the electric? Who makes them? Do I have to get me online? Is there a huge black box attached to them? thanks hwell:


That loco should have no problem running on 22". I have a Dash 9 and even, longer, SD90. I have tested both extensively at full speed(dangerous, but necessary) around my 18" radius track, and nothing has derailed.


----------

